# York Forum Meet July 7th 2012



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, Glasgow has just gone so it must be almost time for York! 

As last year, the venue will be the Punch Bowl (Wetherspoons) near the railway station:







http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-punchbowl

5-9 Blossom Street
York
North Yorkshire
YO24 1AU

Time: 12 midday onwards, although you can get there earlier if you want!

Hoping for a good turnout and nice weather in this lovely city! Please let me know if you plan to come along, or if you have any questions 

Attending:
Northerner
DizzyDi (Pebbles permitting!)
Monica 
MargB
LairyFairy
rhall92380
Sheilagh1958 (hopefully!)
macast
flybynight200000
robofski (hopefully!)


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 14, 2012)

I want to attend, if I've had op and recovered i'll be there. If I haven't had it i can't chance it!......... So fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

I do hope everything will be out of the way for you Di, and that you will be fit and healthy enough to attend!


----------



## Monica (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG, that has come round quick. I think I'll be there


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

Monica said:


> OMG, that has come round quick. I think I'll be there



Hope you can make it Monica, and Carol of course!


----------



## Monica (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL, Carol has already said, that she won't come with me (It's too boring )


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

Monica said:


> LOL, Carol has already said, that she won't come with me (It's too boring )



That's a pity, I invited JLS along (or insert heart throb of her choice )


----------



## cazscot (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a great time last year but I am going in for abdominal keyhole surgery on the 28th June so it depends on how well I recover whether I will be there - hoping I will be fit enough .


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

cazscot said:


> I had a great time last year but I am going in for abdominal keyhole surgery on the 28th June so it depends on how well I recover whether I will be there - hoping I will be fit enough .



Hope it goes well, and that you recover in time Carol


----------



## Monica (Jun 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That's a pity, I invited JLS along (or insert heart throb of her choice )



Tried that- oh why oh why did you have to pick JLS??? (I didn't know she didn't like them anymore)

She decided now that, if I let her go into York, she would come with Helen (yes I know, it's the same Helen who didn't come to B'ham)

Carol - good luck with your op xx


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jun 14, 2012)

I love York but it's too near our summer hols to come along - a few weeks later we are down  in Yorkshire too!! Doh.

Have a great time x


----------



## robofski (Jun 15, 2012)

The meets seem to be getting further south, hopefully I'll be around when theres a midlands one, would love a trip to York but the wife is away that weekend so I'll have the kids to entertain!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2012)

robofski said:


> The meets seem to be getting further south, hopefully I'll be around when theres a midlands one, would love a trip to York but the wife is away that weekend so I'll have the kids to entertain!



There's a Calendar of Meets here Dan:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971

How about Birmingham in September? That's usually a very popular one


----------



## robofski (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Birmingham sounds possible. Now just have to work it so I'm in the country!

Thanks.


----------



## grainger (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I'd have loved to come but flying out to Rhodes that day for much needed sunshine! I hope you have a great day and hopefully I will be able to attend the Birmingham one.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2012)

grainger said:


> Hi, I'd have loved to come but flying out to Rhodes that day for much needed sunshine! I hope you have a great day and hopefully I will be able to attend the Birmingham one.



Oh, that's a shame, hope to see you in Brum!


----------



## MargB (Jun 15, 2012)

I plan to be there!!  

Diane and Cazcot - good luck to both of you and best result would be you are both well enough to get to York.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2012)

Hurrah! I will look forward to seeing you again Marg!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 17, 2012)

MargB said:


> I plan to be there!!
> 
> Diane and Cazcot - good luck to both of you and best result would be you are both well enough to get to York.



Margaret if I can make it - will text you re getting the train / time etc x


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jun 17, 2012)

I will be there, only an hour on the train for me so sounds like a good day out


----------



## cazscot (Jun 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope it goes well, and that you recover in time Carol





Monica said:


> Carol - good luck with your op xx





MargB said:


> I plan to be there!!
> 
> Diane and Cazcot - good luck to both of you and best result would be you are both well enough to get to York.



Thanks everyone, really want to be able to go .


----------



## ypauly (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm definitely a maybe lol


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I'm definitely a maybe lol



Be there or be square!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm currently in the process of trying to convince hubby I will be ok to come to York for the day  - he's not having it.

But I want to - stamp of feet - trying to control tantrum


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm currently in the process of trying to convince hubby I will be ok to come to York for the day  - he's not having it.
> 
> But I want to - stamp of feet - trying to control tantrum



I hope things settle for you Di, so that he feels better about you coming 

Only you know how you truly feel and how risky it might be.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I hope things settle for you Di, so that he feels better about you coming
> 
> Only you know how you truly feel and how risky it might be.



Problem is it could be risky - I have visions of Oxford in my mind - and then having to be rescued!! (think Oxford was the start of pesky pebbles).

I know York is not as far away - but I need to maybe see how I am on the day I think


----------



## ypauly (Jun 20, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Problem is it could be risky - I have visions of Oxford in my mind - and then having to be rescued!! (think Oxford was the start of pesky pebbles).
> 
> I know York is not as far away - but I need to maybe see how I am on the day I think



Oh but stockport would only be a small detour from york back to brum lol



Go on risk it, you know you wanna
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 be a devil.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 20, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Oh but stockport would only be a small detour from york back to brum lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do !! 

PS got cheese show tickets for you - need to post. Will give you celebrity VIP tickets on the day !!


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jun 20, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I do !!
> 
> PS got cheese show tickets for you - need to post. Will give you celebrity VIP tickets on the day !!



Thanks Di me and girls are looking forward to it 

I hope you do come, me and paul will be there if you don't feel well we will drop you back no problem. X


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope to be able to get there again this year.  Looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible.

Lynn


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

Lairyfairy said:


> I hope to be able to get there again this year.  Looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible.
> 
> Lynn



That would be brilliant Lynn


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 20, 2012)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Thanks Di me and girls are looking forward to it
> 
> I hope you do come, me and paul will be there if you don't feel well we will drop you back no problem. X



Aw that is so nice - I really want to go - If I do with bring tickets for you x


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jun 21, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Aw that is so nice - I really want to go - If I do with bring tickets for you x



Ok hunni you take care and i hope to see you soon. Xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 24, 2012)

My sister has said she will bring me! Yay 

So providing ive not just been operated on or been ill during the night before I will be there......


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> My sister has said she will bring me! Yay
> 
> So providing ive not just been operated on or been ill during the night before I will be there......



Hurrah! Fingers crossed you will be OK Di and it will be nice to meet your sister if she's not out shopping all day


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a week tomorrow! Anyone else coming?


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It's a week tomorrow! Anyone else coming?



Me!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> Me!
> 
> Richard



Yayyyy!!


----------



## Monica (Jun 30, 2012)

I AM coming, but I'm on my own. I'll get the bus and will arrive at 11.04 at the train station


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

Monica said:


> I AM coming, but I'm on my own. I'll get the bus and will arrive at 11.04 at the train station



Excellent! I can understand Carol not wanting to come and sit with a bunch of old (to her!) diabetics and her mum!


----------



## Monica (Jun 30, 2012)

She would have been quite happy to come and have lunch with us and then do a disappearing act into York, but I told her she wasn't allowed to come. She went to Meadowhall (Shopping Centre) today, so she doesn't need to go to York and do more spending


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

Monica said:


> She would have been quite happy to come and have lunch with us and then do a disappearing act into York, but I told her she wasn't allowed to come. She went to Meadowhall (Shopping Centre) today, so she doesn't need to go to York and do more spending



Ah, Meadowhall! I lived in Sheffield when they built that - totally ruined the town centre as all the shops ended up closing!


----------



## Monica (Jun 30, 2012)

You won't believe the following, but it's true!!! 
Both girls were invited to go to Meadowhall for a Birthday Party. Train tickets + lunch will be paid. Then last week we found out that Helen had also been invited; Carol and Helen had to pay for their own train ticket 

Unbelievable!!! First of all, why would you want to go shopping as a Birthday party? And if you invite friends, why do they have to pay for their own ticket? Well, at least Fiona didn't have to pay..... I think


----------



## macast (Jun 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It's a week tomorrow! Anyone else coming?



I'm hoping to be there


----------



## Northerner (Jun 30, 2012)

macast said:


> I'm hoping to be there



That would be wonderful, I look forward to meeting you


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 1, 2012)

Would love to come and meet you all but got something planned will try my best to rearrange my plans


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jul 2, 2012)

Unfortunately due to work commitments me and paul can't come really gutted but will defo come to next meet.

Hope you all have a fab time and a safe journey


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2012)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Unfortunately due to work commitments me and paul can't come really gutted but will defo come to next meet.
> 
> Hope you all have a fab time and a safe journey



Aw, that's a shame - you will be missed


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Would love to come and meet you all but got something planned will try my best to rearrange my plans



Hope you can make it Sheilagh, even if you can only pop along for a short while


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2012)

I also can't come im working Saturday doing them a favour 12 till 6 

But alas have a good time all


----------



## macast (Jul 3, 2012)

Steff said:


> I also can't come im working Saturday doing them a favour 12 till 6
> 
> But alas have a good time all



awww what a shame Steff 

do we know who *IS* coming?  I'd hate to turn up and sit there like Billy-no-mates!!!  lol

and........... how will I recognise people?  will someone have a copy of Diabetes for Dummies? (is there such a title?)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2012)

macast said:


> do we know who *IS* coming?  I'd hate to turn up and sit there like Billy-no-mates!!!  lol
> 
> and........... how will I recognise people?  will someone have a copy of Diabetes for Dummies? (is there such a title?)



There's a list of attendees on the first post macast  If you like, I can send you my mobile number and I'll be bringing my giant syringe:


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2012)

Steff said:


> I also can't come im working Saturday doing them a favour 12 till 6
> 
> But alas have a good time all



That's a shame Steff, we'll raise a glass to you


----------



## macast (Jul 3, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There's a list of attendees on the first post macast  If you like, I can send you my mobile number and I'll be bringing my giant syringe:



........

thanks Northerner..... if you see an old lady looking nervous it will be me


----------



## Casper (Jul 3, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There's a list of attendees on the first post macast  If you like, I can send you my mobile number and I'll be bringing my giant syringe:




Where was the syringe at Glasgow? Everybody was asking about it!!

I can't come as attending the first North-East chilli festival that day  Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2012)

Casper said:


> Where was the syringe at Glasgow? Everybody was asking about it!!
> 
> I can't come as attending the first North-East chilli festival that day  Hope you all enjoy!



I forgot to take it! Hope you enjoy the chillies and don't suffer afterwards!


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Northerner, I will be going too. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2012)

flybynight200000 said:


> Hi Northerner, I will be going too. Look forward to meeting you all.



Excellent!


----------



## robofski (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like the kids are going out with their Aunty for the day on Saturday so I might be free for a drive up to York for some lunch!  Fingers crossed there's no last minute change of plans!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2012)

robofski said:


> Looks like the kids are going out with their Aunty for the day on Saturday so I might be free for a drive up to York for some lunch!  Fingers crossed there's no last minute change of plans!



That would be terrific Dan!


----------



## am64 (Jul 3, 2012)

i will be well on my way to deepest darkest wales ...but have fun folks..


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2012)

am64 said:


> i will be well on my way to deepest darkest wales ...but have fun folks..



We'll get you to another one soon!


----------



## Monica (Jul 4, 2012)

macast said:


> do we know who *IS* coming?  I'd hate to turn up and sit there like Billy-no-mates!!!  lol
> 
> and........... how will I recognise people?  will someone have a copy of Diabetes for Dummies? (is there such a title?)



Have a look at the photos of last year's meet in York. That way you'll recognise me no problem 

What time are you lot arriving?? I'll get there by bus at around 11.05 at the railway station.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

Monica said:


> Have a look at the photos of last year's meet in York. That way you'll recognise me no problem
> 
> What time are you lot arriving?? I'll get there by bus at around 11.05 at the railway station.



My train is due in at 11:40


----------



## cazscot (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am not going to manage it  feeling much better after my operation last Thursday (managed to go out for a couple of hours this afternoon) but don't feel fit enough yet to make the trip down and I wouldnt want to be that far from home in case something happens. Really really wanted to come as I had a fantastic time last year . Hoping to be able to make the birmgham meet in September depending on finances. 

Hope everyone has a fab time!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Hi everyone, I am not going to manage it  feeling much better after my operation last Thursday (managed to go out for a couple of hours this afternoon) but don't feel fit enough yet to make the trip down and I wouldnt want to be that far from home in case something happens. Really really wanted to come as I had a fantastic time last year . Hoping to be able to make the birmgham meet in September depending on finances.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fab time!



That's perfectly understandable Carol, it's a long day out so soon after your op. Hope to see you fighting fit in Birmingham!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That's perfectly understandable Carol, it's a long day out so soon after your op. Hope to see you fighting fit in Birmingham!



Thanks Alan


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm really sorry I'm gonna have to bail out, I am so ill at the moment with pebbles pain,(really suffering at the moment). 

I am gutted I really wanted to come, but I'm on my knees and don't think I can survive a car journey. 

Sorry sorry sorry!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm really sorry I'm gonna have to bail out, I am so ill at the moment with pebbles pain,(really suffering at the moment).
> 
> I am gutted I really wanted to come, but I'm on my knees and don't think I can survive a car journey.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry!



No apologies necessary Di! I'm sorry that Pebbles isn't long gone by now, but she will be gone in a few days and we'll all have a good time in Birmingham  Take care


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> No apologies necessary Di! I'm sorry that Pebbles isn't long gone by now, but she will be gone in a few days and we'll all have a good time in Birmingham  Take care



Thanks for understanding Alan x


----------



## macast (Jul 4, 2012)

Monica said:


> Have a look at the photos of last year's meet in York. That way you'll recognise me no problem
> 
> What time are you lot arriving?? I'll get there by bus at around 11.05 at the railway station.




where would I find the photos???  would be good to see them 

edit:-  depends which bus I manage to catch.... one arrives at the railway station at 11.15 one at 11.30


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

macast said:


> where would I find the photos???  would be good to see them
> 
> edit:-  depends which bus I manage to catch.... one arrives at the railway station at 11.15 one at 11.30



Here are the pictures from last year:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19038

If you'd prefer to meet in the train station we can arrange a place there, and you can have my mobile number if you would like


----------



## Monica (Jul 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Here are the pictures from last year:
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19038
> 
> If you'd prefer to meet in the train station we can arrange a place there, and you can have my mobile number if you would like



I can loiter in the train station outside WH Smith like last time


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

Monica said:


> I can loiter in the train station outside WH Smith like last time



Does anyone else want to meet in the station, by WH Smiths? My journey is a long one (setting off at 6am ) so has every chance of being late and I don't want people having to hang around for me, but if others would prefer to meet at the station please let us know


----------



## macast (Jul 5, 2012)

Monica said:


> I can loiter in the train station outside WH Smith like last time



I haven't been to York railway station for about 100 years but happy to meet a loitering stranger outside WH Smiths any time


----------



## macast (Jul 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Does anyone else want to meet in the station, by WH Smiths? My journey is a long one (setting off at 6am ) so has every chance of being late and I don't want people having to hang around for me, but if others would prefer to meet at the station please let us know



6am???? 

perhaps Monica and I could meet up and have a coffee at the station (no idea of the facilities as I haven't been to the station for at least 20 years) rather than sitting in a pub at 11.15am LOL

.... and wait for others arriving by train around that time?

or does the pub get very crowded and we need to get a seat?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

macast said:


> 6am????
> 
> perhaps Monica and I could meet up and have a coffee at the station (no idea of the facilities as I haven't been to the station for at least 20 years) rather than sitting in a pub at 11.15am LOL
> 
> ...



I think that's a good plan, if that's OK with you both.


----------



## Monica (Jul 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I think that's a good plan, if that's OK with you both.



Sounds good to me 
Macast, WH Smith is just opposite the main entrance. I mean, come in through the main entrance and you'll see it. I'll wait there. There is a cafe in the station, but I have no idea where. Do you want my mobile number?


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 5, 2012)

my train arrives at 11.33, meet outside Smiths sounds good.


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 5, 2012)

the cafe is opposite Smiths at 11.00 if you are stood outside Smiths looking back toward the entrance/exit. its also a pub so could be a possible starting point?


----------



## macast (Jul 5, 2012)

flybynight200000 said:


> the cafe is opposite Smiths at 11.00 if you are stood outside Smiths looking back toward the entrance/exit. its also a pub so could be a possible starting point?



sounds good to me 

see you around 11.40am at the rail-station cafe then


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorted  If anyone wants any directions when arriving at York station to meet up my number is (please PM).


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

flybynight200000 said:


> the cafe is opposite Smiths at 11.00 if you are stood outside Smiths looking back toward the entrance/exit. its also a pub so could be a possible starting point?



How will we know you? I think given the prices in station bars, probably best to wait until we get to the pub!


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 5, 2012)

from memory the prices are pretty average, but outside Smits is fine for me. I've tried uploading a piccy of me but the site won't accept it for some reason.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

flybynight200000 said:


> from memory the prices are pretty average, but outside Smits is fine for me. I've tried uploading a piccy of me but the site won't accept it for some reason.



I'm sure we'll spot you - I've got your number now too. I removed it from the post because it can be picked up by anyone and you might not want that - better to use Private Messages for personal info


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 5, 2012)

nah this photo won't upload, so here we go. I will be outside Smiths around 11.35 spike hair I will be wearing a red, white and blue check shirt and a Diabetes UK badge.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2012)

flybynight200000 said:


> nah this photo won't upload, so here we go. I will be outside Smiths around 11.35 spike hair I will be wearing a red, white and blue check shirt and a Diabetes UK badge.



It's fussy about size with pictures - I use photobucket instead 

I'll be arriving after you so don't look for me, I'll still be on a train!


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 5, 2012)

dident think of that, many thanks.


----------



## MargB (Jul 6, 2012)

Just a warning - went to buy my ticket today and the friendly ticket person said to wait until tomorrow as they have had to cancel some services today because of flooding!  Have just checked out the TransPennine website and there seems to be flooding/signalling problems between Manchester - York - Hull.  www.tpexpress.co.uk

Will check again in the morning and try and get there as I really enjoyed the meet last year.  However, don't think I will be getting over-heated this year if sitting next to a window!

IF the train I want to get is running and on time, I should be arriving around 11.30.  Know where we are going so nobody needs to wait for me at the station but if I see any of you at the station then I shall tag along with you!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Marg, hope you can make it across OK. I'm a bit nervous coming all the way up from Southampton - already bought the tickets as too expensive on the day. Currently my route is only showing minor delays, I think it is the trans-pennine and Leeds-Sheffield areas that seem worst hit  Blooming weather!


----------



## Monica (Jul 6, 2012)

OH is watching BBC News24. They were talking about religion, BUT the outside reporter is in York, completely flooded

I think I'll ring the Bus company tomorrow morning before I set off (9am)

I hope you can make it Alan. But I was thinking, if some trains are cancelled, then you'd get your money back?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

Monica said:


> OH is watching BBC News24. They were talking about religion, BUT the outside reporter is in York, completely flooded
> 
> I think I'll ring the Bus company tomorrow morning before I set off (9am)
> 
> I hope you can make it Alan. But I was thinking, if some trains are cancelled, then you'd get your money back?



I think that you need insurance which I didn't buy  Hope your bus is OK Monica!


----------



## Monica (Jul 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I think that you need insurance which I didn't buy  Hope your bus is OK Monica!



I'm sure it will be ok.

When we travelled to London last year, our train got cancelled. We managed to get to London, but over 3 hours late. So we claimed the money back for that journey.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, I have just spoken to Southern Railways (where I bought my tickets) and I can get a refund with ?10 admin fee. I'm afraid that I'm going to have to take that option, given what everyone is saying and seeing the news  My problem is that if I get any delays at all then it's not really worth me coming because I'll probably need to turn straight back around. It's over 5 hours in each direction even if things run on time, and I would have to make it through the Midlands as well as Yorkshire.

I'm really sorry to do this, especially since I didn't make it last year, and I really wanted to meet you all. STUPID WEATHER!!!! 

I hope that those of you who live closer can still make it and still manage to have a good time.


----------



## Monica (Jul 6, 2012)

Understandable, a ?10 loss is better than hassle all day


----------



## macast (Jul 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well, I have just spoken to Southern Railways (where I bought my tickets) and I can get a refund with ?10 admin fee. I'm afraid that I'm going to have to take that option, given what everyone is saying and seeing the news  My problem is that if I get any delays at all then it's not really worth me coming because I'll probably need to turn straight back around. It's over 5 hours in each direction even if things run on time, and I would have to make it through the Midlands as well as Yorkshire.
> 
> I'm really sorry to do this, especially since I didn't make it last year, and I really wanted to meet you all. STUPID WEATHER!!!!
> 
> I hope that those of you who live closer can still make it and still manage to have a good time.



awww  what a shame that you can't come..... stupid weather indeed!!!

but I can well understand.... I didn't realise that you were just coming up to York for the day..... I just assumed you had friends or relatives up here as you are a Northern lad


----------



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2012)

That truly is very sad Alan - but I think you have made the right decision.

To everyone going along tomorrow - have a great time - hope to be there again next year.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

macast said:


> awww  what a shame that you can't come..... stupid weather indeed!!!
> 
> but I can well understand.... I didn't realise that you were just coming up to York for the day..... I just assumed you had friends or relatives up here as you are a Northern lad



I do have a sister in West Yorkshire, but she's off on holiday at the moment (somewhere much drier by all accounts!)

You just watch, tomorrow will confound all expectations and be a day of glorious, unbroken sunshine!


----------



## macast (Jul 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You just watch, tomorrow will confound all expectations and be a day of glorious, unbroken sunshine!




I looked on the website and it is forecasting 100% chance of rain   I didn't realise it was Charter Weekend 
http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/9802398.Charter_Weekend_gets_under_way_in_York/


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

macast said:


> I looked on the website and it is forecasting 100% chance of rain   I didn't realise it was Charter Weekend
> http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/9802398.Charter_Weekend_gets_under_way_in_York/



I didn't either. I heard on the news that the flotilla has been cancelled though  Too wet on the Ouse!


----------



## Monica (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe we should head straight to the pub when you arrive Macast, if it's going to be that busy


----------



## macast (Jul 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I didn't either. I heard on the news that the flotilla has been cancelled though  Too wet on the Ouse!



LOL...... yes .... just heard it on tv.... and watched all the flooding..... can't believe how bad it is


----------



## macast (Jul 6, 2012)

Monica said:


> Maybe we should head straight to the pub when you arrive Macast, if it's going to be that busy



don't think it will be too busy as the Charter Weekend has been cancelled now..... not sure who is still coming.  it would be useful if people could just confirm on this thread that they are coming.... please


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 6, 2012)

macast said:


> don't think it will be too busy as the Charter Weekend has been cancelled now..... not sure who is still coming.  it would be useful if people could just confirm on this thread that they are coming.... please



I'll be there!

Richard


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys I'm not going to even attempt it tomorrow, most of the flooding affecting the trains was just north of where I live and the engineers are still still working on it, and that's before we get even more rain.
Took me 5 hours to get home from Leeds today.

Just a thought but how about re-arranging.

Alan, what's your thoughts? You would have the farthest to go.


----------



## macast (Jul 6, 2012)

flybynight200000 said:


> Just a thought but how about re-arranging.
> 
> Alan, what's your thoughts? You would have the farthest to go.



looks like there are only 3 of us going now.  so do you want to re-arrange????


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry guys that the dam weather has got in the way of some of you being able to travel


----------



## flybynight200000 (Jul 6, 2012)

its an option.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2012)

macast said:


> looks like there are only 3 of us going now.  so do you want to re-arrange????



I won't be able to make it up again this year, except possibly an outside chance in September. There are a few others who haven't said they're not coming (if you see what I mean! ) MargB, LairyFairy, rhall92380, Sheilagh1958 and robofski have still to confirm, and Helen is coming (from Facebook, lives in York). On past occasions I've found it's still good even if there is only a small group attending


----------



## Mark T (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope that you all be safe 

I'm just glad that I don't live in Lancashire these days!


----------



## MargB (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, I intend to get up early tomorrow with every intention of making the trip but will be checking out that Trans-Pennine website first.  Fingers crossed that there are no cancellations but it is not looking too hopeful at the moment.  The stubborn part of me might just see how close I can get!!!

Extremely difficult for me to make a re-scheduled meeting before October and then there is the Manchester meet in November so ...

Last year, the day was glorious sunshine and if anything, a bit too hot!


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jul 6, 2012)

It has been much better in Yorks tonight - my son travelled by train between Leeds and Huddersfield and the train was on time.

Looking at the forecast for Yorks tomorrow, it looks to be OK in the morning up until 12 until about 3.  Of course, we could be at the pub swapping stories and eating when it's raining and dash out for the station etc when it stops again.

..... this time though I will try not to keep doing a circuit of York on the Park and Ride 

Hope to see as many as possible tomorrow.

Lynn x


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lairyfairy said:


> It has been much better in Yorks tonight - my son travelled by train between Leeds and Huddersfield and the train was on time.
> 
> Looking at the forecast for Yorks tomorrow, it looks to be OK in the morning up until 12 until about 3.  Of course, we could be at the pub swapping stories and eating when it's raining and dash out for the station etc when it stops again.
> 
> ...



I'll be there - unless the train is cancelled (wrong type of rain...)

Richard


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jul 6, 2012)

LOL ... you'll be OK if you bring flippers and snorkel so you can swim back.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## MargB (Jul 6, 2012)

Lairyfairy said:


> It has been much better in Yorks tonight - my son travelled by train between Leeds and Huddersfield and the train was on time.
> 
> Looking at the forecast for Yorks tomorrow, it looks to be OK in the morning up until 12 until about 3.  Of course, we could be at the pub swapping stories and eating when it's raining and dash out for the station etc when it stops again.
> 
> ...



Unless it is raining so much you don't want to get off the bus!!!

Hopefully, will see you tomorrow.


----------



## robofski (Jul 7, 2012)

I've just got back from dropping my wife off in Essex (288 mile round trip) to i find that I can't even get down my street as it is now part of the Erewash river! Looks like her car is flooded and it's lapping at my back door!  I've had to leave my car on another street!  I somehow think my day tomorrow will be spent on clean up :-(

Was really hoping to make it but unless miracles of miracles happen over night don't think it will happen.  Sorry, hope to make Birmingham though.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

robofski said:


> I've just got back from dropping my wife off in Essex (288 mile round trip) to i find that I can't even get down my street as it is now part of the Erewash river! Looks like her car is flooded and it's lapping at my back door!  I've had to leave my car on another street!  I somehow think my day tomorrow will be spent on clean up :-(
> 
> Was really hoping to make it but unless miracles of miracles happen over night don't think it will happen.  Sorry, hope to make Birmingham though.



Hope there's not too much damage Dan. I've never known weather like this in July  The weather forecast looks as though it will be relatively reasonable up North, but the south is looking very dodgy, so I think I'm going to have to stick to my decision and not risk it. I hope everyone has a great time and I look forward to meeting as many of you as possible in Birmingham


----------



## robofski (Jul 7, 2012)

Nothing more I can do here, waters have receded so I'm heading for lunch in York!  Sorry you won't be able to make it Alan but understand not taking the risk!


----------



## macast (Jul 7, 2012)

so just Monica and me meeting at the railway station then?

see you all at the pub


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

robofski said:


> Nothing more I can do here, waters have receded so I'm heading for lunch in York!  Sorry you won't be able to make it Alan but understand not taking the risk!



Hope you enjoy it Dan!  Just checked and the train I would have caught was already delayed even before leaving Southampton!


----------



## macast (Jul 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope you enjoy it Dan!  Just checked and the train I would have caught was already delayed even before leaving Southampton!



shows that you made the right decision   but I was looking forward to meeting you.  
never mind...... perhaps I'll manage one of the other meets.  doubtful I'll manage York again as we are usually away this weekend every year.... in Devon   .... seeing the news I'm glad we are not there this year


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

macast said:


> shows that you made the right decision   but I was looking forward to meeting you.
> never mind...... perhaps I'll manage one of the other meets.  doubtful I'll manage York again as we are usually away this weekend every year.... in Devon   .... seeing the news I'm glad we are not there this year



Yes, I think you are much better off up there!


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sun is shining in York - see you in the pub!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> Sun is shining in York - see you in the pub!
> 
> Richard



Typical!


----------



## robofski (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful weather in York and great company.  Nice to put a face to some names, enjoyed meeting you all, hope to catch you again sometime


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

robofski said:


> Beautiful weather in York and great company.  Nice to put a face to some names, enjoyed meeting you all, hope to catch you again sometime



Glad to hear you enjoyed it Dan  Weather has been vile here all day - I should have come!


----------



## MargB (Jul 7, 2012)

River levels are very high and we went through a rain burst somewhere around Leeds so still touch and go really.

Good to meet up with Monica, Helen, Richard, Marcia, Lynn and Dan.  Will upload some piccies soon


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

MargB said:


> River levels are very high and we went through a rain burst somewhere around Leeds so still touch and go really.
> 
> Good to meet up with Monica, Helen, Richard, Marcia, Lynn and Dan.  Will upload some piccies soon



Excellent Marg


----------



## robofski (Jul 7, 2012)

MargB said:


> River levels are very high and we went through a rain burst somewhere around Leeds so still touch and go really.
> 
> Good to meet up with Monica, Helen, Richard, Marcia, Lynn and Dan.  Will upload some piccies soon



I had rain most of the journey home, but it's bright sunshine here now.  Need to find another deserted husband to go out drinking with now, can't waste a Saturday night with no kids!


----------



## Monica (Jul 7, 2012)

Back home again, had a great day meeting old and new friends


----------



## MargB (Jul 7, 2012)

OK - I think last year I had to get Northey to load the piccies:  Will try this one from Webshots.

URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/25964226


----------



## robofski (Jul 7, 2012)

Northey to the rescue with the pictures please


----------



## MargB (Jul 7, 2012)

Have emailed them to him - just like I did last year!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

MargB said:


> Have emailed them to him - just like I did last year!!!



Hi Marg, just seen your message on FB  have PMd my email address


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jul 7, 2012)

Had a really lovely time in York ... got there about 10.30 and had a couple of hours round the shops/sightseeing - found myself as far away from the pub as it is possible to go in the town so had to leg it to get there for 12.30.  

Anyway, the sun beamed down on us righteous lot - in fact Marcia had to move away from the window as she was sweltering.  Such a lovely group of people - I always feel on a high after these meets.

Hugs
Lynn x


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2012)

Really pleased to hear you had a good day.

Hope I can make it next year.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jul 7, 2012)

Really missed you Hazel.  Hope we get to see you next year.


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 7, 2012)

Had a very pleasant day in sunny York meeting old friends and new - thanks everyone!

Richard


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad you all had a great day and the sun was shining! 

So upset that Pebbles stopped me coming!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad to hear that all who attended had a good time


----------



## macast (Jul 9, 2012)

it was wonderful meeting everyone in York on Saturday 

I sat in the hot sun right by the window so ended up being cooked 

suddenly realised the time at about 4pm and headed off for my bus (as I had to be at Mike's for 6pm and I was a bus ride away from my car and then had to go home to pack and set off for Mike's place which is over an hour car journey)................

.............. and guess what I did???   I got on the wrong bus..... and ended up going the 'pretty way' back to my car which took an hour instead of 20 mins 

so I was nearly an hour late at Mike's ..... and I had made a lasagne for our meal so poor Mike was starving by the time the lasagne had warmed through


----------



## Monica (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh noooo, a repeat performance from last year 

I hope Mike wasn't too mad.


----------

